# Công ty Tín Phát chuyên cung cấp ván ép coppha phủ phim



## thanhmai2501 (21/9/19)

*Công ty Tín Phát chuyên cung cấp ván ép coppha phủ phim*
+ Công dụng: sử dụng trong trang trí nội thất, đóng tủ, bàn ghế, gác lửng, vách ngăn, trần nhà… ( môi trường khô)
+ Tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật:· Qui cách: 3ly đến 20ly x 1220mm x 2440mm
                 3ly đến 20ly x 1000mm x 2000mm.
· Tỉ trọng: 550-650kg/m3· Độ ẩm: 12-18%





​
Ván ép coppha phủ phim, phim nâu Indian, keo Melamine, lõi gỗ cao su, dày 15mm (Popler core – 7 lớp lõi + 2 lớp bề mặt + phủ phim), tất cả các cạnh được phủ sơn chống nước màu nâu.giá 380.000 đ/tấm.

Ván ép coppha Loại màu vàng 1m x 2m x 18 ly giá 190.000 đồng/tấm

Ván ép coppha Loại màu vàng 1,22m x 2,44m x 18 ly giá 330.000 đồng/tấm

·       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Keo:* Melamine;
*Kích thước cơ bản:* 1220x2440, các chiều dày:  12mm, 15mm, 18mm,
*Sai số chiều dày:* ± 1mm;
Gmail : vaneptinphat@Gmail.com.
Webside : vanep.info


----------

